# il faut être stupide pour croire ça



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*il faut être stupide pour croire ça*

Il mio tentativo: Devi essere stupido per credere qua.


----------



## Shelina

BenVitale said:


> *il faut être stupide pour croire ça*
> 
> Il mio tentativo: Devi essere stupido per credere qua.



Bisogna essere (proprio) stupidi per crederci. / Devi essere (proprio) stupido per crederci.


----------



## federicoft

Del contesto aiuterebbe, ma in linea di massima direi: _bisogna essere (proprio) stupidi per credere a questo_.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Essere stupid*i*/stupid*o*:
"bisogna essere (proprio) stupidi..." sarebbe la forma impersonale, allorché "tu devi essere stupido(-a)..." è la forma personale o diretta, giusto?


----------



## stella_maris_74

BenVitale said:


> Essere stupid*i*/stupid*o*:
> "bisogna essere (proprio) stupidi..." sarebbe la forma impersonale, allorché "(tu) devi essere stupido(-a)..." è la forma personale o diretta, giusto?



Giusto, però il francese "Il faut être..." è impersonale, quindi se vuoi restare fedele al francese devi usare la forma impersonale anche in italiano


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ciao Dani,

Ho semplicemente cercato a capire la differenza tra "stupidi" e "stupido"


----------

